# Need help! 60hp 4 stroke Yamaha



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

2007 Yamaha F60TLR. Last weekend I was leaving the boat ramp and jumped on plane, everything was fine until I started to notice the boat slowing down at the same rpms, being cautious i decelerated. When I attempted to get back on plane my motor started shaking pretty bad and worried me. I cut the motor off and re cranked. The motor would start first try every time and idle fine until o tried to give it a little gas. Has anyone experienced this problem before or have any tips for what to look at? What’s weird is after fishing for a few hours and on the way back to the ramp the issue seemed to work itself out. Un related to the problem IMO but I did just put a new/used lower on the motor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check gear oil for shavings. Check fuel system.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check gear oil for shavings. Check fuel system.


The motor goes in and out of gear nice and smooth with no noises or problems so I don’t think it’s the gears.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mcody31 said:


> The motor goes in and out of gear nice and smooth with no noises or problems so I don’t think it’s the gears.


Run it on a portable tank with fresh fuel.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

If it is fuel injected it has a fuel strainer if you cannot blow through it easily replace it. Also I have some parts for your motor if you want them send me your address.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

They have these people call mechanics. They work at a boat shop. Best to pay them to fix it before it or someone guessing on a forum make a problem worse. Plus, in the long run it will probable be cheaper and faster having them fix it. There are several reasons why it could be what it doing.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The very first thing I would check would be the warning horn to make sure it is functioning properly. The scenario you described is a common case of “motor picked up some grass or other foreign object that slowed you down and once stopped she was a bit on the hot side. When you tried to accelerate the motor was in rpm reduction to avoid catastrophic failure. Just because it beeps at key on doesn’t mean it’s functioning properly.

This advise is the opinion or a factory trained and certified Yamaha outboard tech and not to mistaken as a guess or as a diagnosis simply an opinion.😉 PS, ground the pink wire of the temp switch typically locate at the top of cylinder head with key on to test the alarm.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> The very first thing I would check would be the warning horn to make sure it is functioning properly. The scenario you described is a common case of “motor picked up some grass or other foreign object that slowed you down and once stopped she was a bit on the hot side. When you tried to accelerate the motor was in rpm reduction to avoid catastrophic failure. Just because it beeps at key on doesn’t mean it’s functioning properly.
> 
> This advise is the opinion or a factory trained and certified Yamaha outboard tech and not to mistaken as a guess or as a diagnosis simply an opinion.😉 PS, ground the pink wire of the temp switch typically locate at the top of cylinder head with key on to test the alarm.


All my alarms are functioning properly. I only ran the boat for about 3 minutes before this happened so it definitely wasn’t hot. Motor was peeing hard the whole time this was happening. Also stated that it was fine back to the ramp. Flushed properly after use as well.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

rspehL said:


> If it is fuel injected it has a fuel strainer if you cannot blow through it easily replace it. Also I have some parts for your motor if you want them send me your address.


That would be awesome gonna send you. Message


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mcody31 said:


> All my alarms are functioning properly. I only ran the boat for about 3 minutes before this happened so it definitely wasn’t hot. Motor was peeing hard the whole time this was happening. Also stated that it was fine back to the ramp. Flushed properly after use as well.


Awesome, Good luck!🙌🏻


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mcody31 said:


> All my alarms are functioning properly. I only ran the boat for about 3 minutes before this happened so it definitely wasn’t hot. Motor was peeing hard the whole time this was happening. Also stated that it was fine back to the ramp. Flushed properly after use as well.


No need to sass the Yamaha tech, he was trying to help. Good luck with your troubleshooting.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No need to sass the Yamaha tech, he was trying to help. Good luck with your troubleshooting.


I’m 35 years old lol. I can promise you there is no sass coming from me, simply stating what I have found and the circumstances of my problem.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Mcody31 said:


> I’m 35 years old lol. I can promise you there is no sass coming from me, simply stating what I have found and the circumstances of my problem.











pretty sure it’s due to bad gas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mcody31 said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> pretty sure it’s due to bad gas


That’ll do it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mcody31 said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> pretty sure it’s due to bad gas


That is some nasty stuff. Your explanation however doesn’t make sense. I am hard pressed to believe the engine was holding rpms with that mess being ran through it. I was attempting to walk you through a proper diagnostics procedure step by step the way it should be done and not a guessing game. We all get lucky sometimes and hit the bullseye blindfolded. I do recommend sending the injectors out for a proper cleaning and flow test after that crud was pushed through them.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Avoid purchasing fuel from above ground fuel tanks. (most marina fuel) 
Always top off vented boat fuel tanks after your boating adventure. A lot of skiff owners like to run/float light using half fuel capacity to save weight. Ok, change your tank filter/separator more often to keep water out of your engine. Two cycle OB's can tolerate more water.
Water can not condense in a vented fuel tank if it is kept full of fuel.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> That is some nasty stuff. Your explanation however doesn’t make sense. I am hard pressed to believe the engine was holding rpms with that mess being ran through it. I was attempting to walk you through a proper diagnostics procedure step by step the way it should be done and not a guessing game. We all get lucky sometimes and hit the bullseye blindfolded. I do recommend sending the injectors out for a proper cleaning and flow test after that crud was pushed through them.


Okay thanks for the info. If it was only for a short period not even 300 yards away from the ramp you would still send the injectors off? I am going to drain the tank and replace most easy fuel system components before running it again.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

sjrobin said:


> Avoid purchasing fuel from above ground fuel tanks. (most marina fuel)
> Always top off vented boat fuel tanks after your boating adventure. A lot of skiff owners like to run/float light using half fuel capacity to save weight. Ok, change your tank filter/separator more often to keep water out of your engine. Two cycle OB's can tolerate more water.
> Water can not condense in a vented fuel tank if it is kept full of fuel.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mcody31 said:


> Okay thanks for the info. If it was only for a short period not even 300 yards away from the ramp you would still send the injectors off? I am going to drain the tank and replace most easy fuel system components before running it again.


Probably not before I ran it if my personal motor. But if it was for a client then I absolutely would.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Is that ethanol fuel or non? I haven't had any fuel issues, but my engine has never seen a drop of corn gas. Here in Florida's Big Bend, even the mom & pop stations on the way to the coast carry non-ethanol. Smack/SJRobin, can either of you offer a reason why non-ethanol isn't more common in Texas, of all places? One less step in the refinement process. But it's more expensive here, due to supply/demand and handling. Still worth the extra cost, IMO.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water goes to the bottom. Whatever is in that jar is some nasty stuff!


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Zika said:


> Is that ethanol fuel or non? I haven't had any fuel issues, but my engine has never seen a drop of corn gas. Here in Florida's Big Bend, even the mom & pop stations on the way to the coast carry non-ethanol. Smack/SJRobin, can either of you offer a reason why non-ethanol isn't more common in Texas, of all places? One less step in the refinement process. But it's more expensive here, due to supply/demand and handling. Still worth the extra cost, IMO.


The previous owner ran ethanol but I’ve been putting in ethanol free since I’ve owned the boat which has been a short period of time


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Mcody31 said:


> 2007 Yamaha F60TLR. Last weekend I was leaving the boat ramp and jumped on plane, everything was fine until I started to notice the boat slowing down at the same rpms, being cautious i decelerated. When I attempted to get back on plane my motor started shaking pretty bad and worried me. I cut the motor off and re cranked. The motor would start first try every time and idle fine until o tried to give it a little gas. Has anyone experienced this problem before or have any tips for what to look at? What’s weird is after fishing for a few hours and on the way back to the ramp the issue seemed to work itself out. Un related to the problem IMO but I did just put a new/used lower on the motor.


I had an injector fail and the symptoms were similar. Motor ran but very rough. I had an alarm and my digital gauge read INJECTOR PROBLEM


----------



## Patchofmagic (Sep 20, 2020)

Mcody31 said:


> View attachment 170609
> 
> pretty sure it’s due to bad gas


That's not water in the gas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Patchofmagic said:


> That's not water in the gas


That’s what I replied earlier. Water goes to the bottom...


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s what I replied earlier. Water goes to the bottom...


That is water in the gas, verified by a Yamaha mechanic. Boat is in the shop now. The water is mixed with particles from ethanol gas that were separated by the fuel water seperator. Hence why the gas is on the top.


----------



## Mcody31 (Jan 12, 2021)

Mcody31 said:


> That is water in the gas, verified by a Yamaha mechanic. Boat is in the shop now. The water is mixed with particles from ethanol gas that were separated by the fuel water seperator. Hence why the gas is on the top.


There’s also another thread on the same issue with red colored substance from a fuel water separator that will verify that


----------



## salt water addict (Dec 15, 2018)

Mcody31 said:


> There’s also another thread on the same issue with red colored substance from a fuel water separator that will verify that


Hi guys. Long time follower, and I’ve learned a lot on this site. Not saying that the fuel isn’t bad or causing a problem. But if the engine is holding it’s rpm and is slowing down, wouldn’t that mean that the prop is slipping or that the boat is dragging something that slows it down? I think bad fuel would cause a miss and consequently a drop in rpms.
Just trying to learn...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mcody31 said:


> That is water in the gas, verified by a Yamaha mechanic. Boat is in the shop now. The water is mixed with particles from ethanol gas that were separated by the fuel water seperator. Hence why the gas is on the top.


Okie dokie


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

salt water addict said:


> Hi guys. Long time follower, and I’ve learned a lot on this site. Not saying that the fuel isn’t bad or causing a problem. But if the engine is holding it’s rpm and is slowing down, wouldn’t that mean that the prop is slipping or that the boat is dragging something that slows it down? I think bad fuel would cause a miss and consequently a drop in rpms.
> Just trying to learn...


Somebody smart can explain it, but I had 5000 showing on the tach and barely able to stay on plane. One out of 4 plugs was bad. New plug and 5000 was hauling ass.


----------

